# Hpcs g0103 prostate/psa



## daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

DEALING WITH PPO INSURANCE.

CAN YOU BILL/CODE

CPT 99386. V70.0 FOR A MALE

WITH 

HCPCS G0103. V76.44



Help 
Daniel


----------



## Donag (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hpcs G0103 /prostate/psa*

HPCS CODE G0103 used for Medicare , you can use V76.44 and V70.0


----------

